# A Love Letter To my Boy~



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

The waterworks are in full function this morning. Thanks for sharing your love with us. Sorry for your loss. Godspeed.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful tribute for your beautiful boy. What a great life you shared with him, showerd with love and reciprocated I am sure. He was lucky and so were you. So sorry for your loss. It is so very hard to lose them. Take care x


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a beautiful, beautiful tribute to your sweet Frazier, I've been crying since the first sentence, Im quite certain Frazier knew how special you were to him, and him to you, in the end, you made the right decision, the one for hm.....may your heart mend, but never forget, godspeed sweet Frazier....run free young man....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. You wrote a beautiful letter.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

How beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest easy sweet Frazier.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful. Thank you for posting. Tears are flowing. 
Rest in peace sweet Frazier.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Frazier

Your Love Letter was a beautiful tribute. (((HUGS)))


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They bring us so much, when they enter our lives, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your sweet Frazier. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sending you prayers for courage and strength in the coming days as your heart grieves. HUGS.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

And thank you for sharing Frazier with us. His life and love with you betters us all. A beautiful tribute for a beautiful and never ending love. Just remember, the reunion is guaranteed. Hugs to you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a beautiful note to your boy Frazier. I'll keep you in my thoughts during this hard time for you. RIP Frazier.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my i am so sorry for your loss  RIP.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful letter to your beautiful boy!! I'm so glad I was at home when I read it (and not at work).

Thinking of you and Tucker today........


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a beautiful letter for your handsome Frazier. In tears here... I am so sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you and Tucker.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute to Frazier, I don't think there could have been better words expressed of your love for Frazier, the joy he brought to your life, and how much he meant to you. 

I am so sorry for your loss but so thankful you were able to experience such a wonderful love and realtionship. I know he will be truly missed, he was one very special boy. Frazier had a wonderful life with you and he knew he was loved-I'm sure he felt he was the lucky one. 

Rest in peace sweet Frazier and run free.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A lovely tribute to your boy. Sending you strength. Run free Frazier.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So beautiful and perfect too. Thank you for sharing him with us. I too, feel honored that you did. Take care and know we are always here.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Even though he cant read that letter I hope they knew every day they were with us how loved they were and how important to us.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful. If anyone asks what a "heart dog" is, I think this sums it up pretty perfectly. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

That was beautiful, and touched me on every level. RIP Frazier, find Teddy at the bridge


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a very special boy. Thank you for sharing his story with us. I wish you peace and strength in the coming days and months. Hugs

RIP Sweet Frazier


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your story and pain with us. I for one feel very honored and humbled by the love you shared. I am sitting here crying because I know your pain but know you feel such love from the connection you shared. ((((HUGS))))

Frazier you were one special dude. (that was my nickname for my Beau)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ There's Always A Leaf Pile At Rainbow Bridge
Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone here...... REALLY. It's been so comforting to both myself and my husband to have a place to grieve, and share our heart with a community of people whom TRULY understand our pain. This has been a completely sobering experience, especially that past 24 hours. I am forced to move on, For Tucker, and For Frazier, and even myself. I know that all of you will be here to help me in the next phase of my (our) Journey. This Breed gets your heart. It's our responsibility to pay it forward. This is the photo that will be digitally embossed on his wooden Urn. A picture of him doing what he loved best..... Watching the world through Golden Eyes, on our front porch....


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You are such a wonderful, amazing woman. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That is such a beautiful photo of Frazier.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank You for sharing your beautiful boys.I'm sorry for your loss, and will send prayers of peace to you.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Your tribute letter is just lovely as is the photo of Frazier. It will look so nice on his urn
I sooooo feel your pain Tuckers Mom because, I too, just lost my boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a beautiful photo - and beautiful letter. You have me in tears. I understand that depth of love - I know he did, too. I'm so glad you found each other when you did. You gave him a wonderful life that he deserved.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Frazier. Such a beautiful letter to your beautiful guy. RIP sweetest Frazier


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I could barely read that through the tears. Im so sorry for your loss but Im so happy that he had a great 11 years with you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a great picture of your handsome Frazier...RIP sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> Thank you everyone here...... REALLY. It's been so comforting to both myself and my husband to have a place to grieve, and share our heart with a community of people whom TRULY understand our pain. This has been a completely sobering experience, especially that past 24 hours. I am forced to move on, For Tucker, and For Frazier, and even myself. I know that all of you will be here to help me in the next phase of my (our) Journey. This Breed gets your heart. It's our responsibility to pay it forward. This is the photo that will be digitally embossed on his wooden Urn. A picture of him doing what he loved best..... Watching the world through Golden Eyes, on our front porch....


 
Frazier was such a beautiful Senior boy-it's as if he's seeing the world through eyes of wisdom. 

Godspeed sweet sweet boy.

My heart goes out to you and your husband, the days will get better, Tucker will make sure of it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Aloha Nui Loa Sweet Boy


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

@Sharlin: OMG you have me in a puddle..... That is so so beautiful. Thanks for that.

That picture was taken some 6 years ago. He was just getting his distinguished look then. Still full of piss and Vinegar at that age, but definitely the " wise one". He taught me so much about life. Missing him like crazy, trying to move forward in his honor is all that I can do.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

The letter and the pictures are phenomenal. So loving. It brings me to tears too. The pain seems so fresh.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*RIP Frazier*

You were loved well and lived life to the fullest. Run with your friends at the bridge and watch over Tucker, your Mom and Dad. They will miss you so make sure you send some 'signs' once in a while.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That was so inspiring, loving, and spoke to my heart, FRAIZER WAS A HANDSOME RED HEAD, SORRY HE HAD TO GO.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A beautiful painful tribute. It is a tough journey but I wouldn't have chosen to not make it either. The rewards are immeasurable.
Godspeed Dear Frazier.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> @Sharlin: OMG you have me in a puddle..... That is so so beautiful. Thanks for that.
> 
> That picture was taken some 6 years ago. He was just getting his distinguished look then. Still full of piss and Vinegar at that age, but definitely the " wise one". He taught me so much about life. Missing him like crazy, trying to move forward in his honor is all that I can do.


 
Tucker's mom-try to remember that Frazier will be forever with you-he'll always be in your heart and watching over you. The day will eventually come when you'll remember something about him and you'll be able to smile.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. It's only been 48 hours, the pain is so fresh. Especially because the actual crisis and eventual end came in the span of a whole week, I am just reeling from it all. I know It will hurt a little less as time goes on, but right now, I am just struggling to be positive right now. Tucker is helping me so much by being a good boy, and bringing me toys, and giving lots of kisses. It's just so quiet. crying is just so draining. replacing it with smiles will be such a welcome relief.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> Thanks Everyone. It's only been 48 hours, the pain is so fresh. Especially because the actual crisis and eventual end came in the span of a whole week, I am just reeling from it all. I know It will hurt a little less as time goes on, but right now, I am just struggling to be positive right now. Tucker is helping me so much by being a good boy, and bringing me toys, and giving lots of kisses. It's just so quiet. crying is just so draining. replacing it with smiles will be such a welcome relief.


I feel your pain. That week Teddy was sick was up and down, full of emotions. When his day finally came, the days after felt like weeks and only 2 days had gone by. Its so hard to cry, because it really is draining, but, for me at least, there was nothing that could stop the tears. Let yourself grieve and take time to miss your boy and feel the pain. After you can truly start to heal. Sending you strength!!! Hope you're finding some comfort in the wonderful memories you created with your wonderful boy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Frazier at least knew what true love was and I know that he will have taken many happy memories with hin to the bridge.

Sleep softly Frazier


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Tuckers Mom - take comfort in the knowledge that Frazier is pain-free and romping and playing at the bridge. Keep your memories of Frazier in your heart forever.

Frazier - Rest in Peace Sweet Boy! Keep watch over Tucker and your momma, and play lots with all of our loves at the bridge.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I saw your signature pic in another thread. I missed this thread and just wanted to send my condolences. He certainly was a good looking guy.

Best of luck to your family.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure know how hard it is to get past the tears. I'm still not completely past them and it had been almost 4 months.

the pain now is certainly worth the love we shared for 6 years and 16 days, but I still miss Copper. It does get easier with time. I hope your pain is easing.


----------

